# Macbook running Vista--Soundcard?



## allredp (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey Shacksters,

I've got a Macbook (bought this summer--has 2.16ghz core 2 duo with 2 gig ram) and I'm running bootcamp in the Leopard OS for Vista. 

It's pretty cool being able to use the machine for the best of both worlds & now I'm wondering what I need to make this REW-ready.

Last time I used REW it was with my HTPC and BruceK was totally helpful--he was way patient with me, I tell you!

1. Will REW work with Vista OS?

2. Does my Mac's SigmaTel High Definition Audio (in-board) card have the needed tech to work with the RS SPL meter? It has a "mic" input (the standard 1/8" plug next to the headphone jack). It also says it is an SPDIF input and calls it a "left panel optical jack" (though that must just be a naming game since there's no real "optical" as in fiber-optic jack on the side). 

I was browsing in the control panel to look at the sound card properties and noticed it has the ability to do room correction?! Is that just a software function of Vista, or is it detecting the SigmaTel soundcard capabilities? 

BTW, I have a BFD 1124 and am anxious to recalibrate since I've just added a new Yamaha 1800 avr and Sherbourn 5x200w amp! My previous avr could only x-over the sub at 90hz and with my mains that easily go into the 30hz range and my pb12+/2, I'm dying to x-over around 60hz! 

Thanks for any help here,
Phil


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> 1. Will REW work with Vista OS?


Yeah, REW works with VISTA, but I understand the audio mixer access is a bit fussy, but members have reported success.



> 2. Does my Mac's SigmaTel High Definition Audio (in-board) card have the needed tech to work with the RS SPL meter? It has a "mic" input (the standard 1/8" plug next to the headphone jack). It also says it is an SPDIF input


You require a line-in connection (that most laptops simply don't offer). The solution everyone uses is an inexpensive external USB soundcard with standard line-in and line-out...... mic-in in is not suitable (nor is digital)....

brucek


----------



## allredp (Feb 7, 2007)

Big thanks, BruceK!

So, what's the most reasonable, but effective outboard soundcard? Any ideas of where to get it from?

Thanks again,
Phil


----------

